# 1st attempt making Knife Handle - please comment and suggest!



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi all,
This is my first attempt at making knife handle. I bought a Brazos Skinner Knife kit at Texas Knifemakers Supply months ago but only these few days back I have had the courrage to start making the handle. After roughly shaped the Indian Rosewood scales for the body and 1/4"T x 1/2"W brass bar stock for the bolsters, I decided to make a model from very cheap wood so as not to spoil the Rosewood scales and also the brass bar. By doing so, I hope I can gauge the most safe and easy way of doing it.

To me the most tricky and difficult part is shaping the bolsters from brass stock. Before I make mistake, I made the bolsters for this model from wood stock instead. So here it is the finished model of the first knife handle I'm going to make.









Comments, critiques and recommendations on the shape of the bolster sepecially are mostly welcomed. 
Thank you for looking and commenting.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Firstly, if you make that in front of me, i would give you free rosewood,
and you already done some right step for making so,
btw, how far is kota kinabalu Sabah from your place ?
i am gonna send some body guitar for my client there,perhap i can put some rosewood inside,thanks.

Cheers,

Rosewood,


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Rosewood. 
I would be glad to buy some small/thin stock rosewood from you one day if shipping & handling is not an issue to you.
For your info, the price of that Indian Rosewood scales (2pcs : 3/8"T x 1-1/2"W x 5"L) is USD 5.95 exclusive shipping cost.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

for small amount of rosewood we can use Indo postal service,
oh,,,man how can i just know about this,

http://www.posindonesia.co.id/promo/EMS/tarifpp.html

Rosewood,


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

hi woodworm, not really gonna give ya advice as Im still learning myself, will tell ya where I learned some basic stuff to get going. www. NorthCoastKnives.com , this site sells supplies but has a lot of a word I cant spell, lol instructional that are verry helpful to me anyways, I have ordered from them with no problems


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

oh by the way, I was brain dead this am. what ya got looks good to me, I like it Ill giver two thumbs up


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Randy.

Not happy with polyurethene finish (applied using brush) I sanded it using 1000P sandpaper (2 hours ago) and wiped on thin layer of shellac and handbuffed. It is now smoother in my palm and looks better than before.

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## aidaarif (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice looking knife! Don't left woodworking.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Never did one


----------

